# Info on 38 special



## Country (Oct 21, 2018)

I have a S&W 38 Special. Serial number
c 3838.. I've had it a while but just noticed when I opened the cylinder, the serial number is stamped on the bottom of barrel with a star next to it. Is there any significance to the star?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Why not ask S&W?

Click on: https://www.smith-wesson.com/customer-service/contact-us


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't know if this is helpful but a star on the but next to the serial number shows factory rework. This information is from the "Standard Catalog of Smith&Wesson."


----------

